# 6/26/12 Red Snapper Trip on Bluefin Charter



## troy a (Oct 23, 2006)

Looking for about 4 to 5 fun people to help fill the boat on the Bluefin Charter at $250/person. This is a 12hr offshore trip from 6 am to 6pm for snapper, king, etc. Just bring your saltwater fishing license, a cooler for your fish, drinks and food. Bait and tackle is provided. I already have the deposit paid for. You can call me at 281-235-8806 for more information. I put their website below also.

Thanks Troy

http://www.bluefinfreeport.com/index.html


----------



## troy a (Oct 23, 2006)

*blue fin trip*

thanks to all the guys and gals that responded, we filled all the spots on the boat up,now its time to catch some fish and have a good time.See you at the dock.
:brew::texasflag no:cloud:


----------

